# Another Canadian 1400!!



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Awesome shooting Rich. Congrats on the 1400!!!!!

Cheers,

Claude


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

That is some fine shooting,this will place 2 Canadian records above the current World records both from Manitoba, good stuff guys


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Excellent shooting. Congratulations!


Xs-24 -Your dead on with the FITA Stars.


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Congrats on a great achievement. It is awesome to see the Canadian shooters doing so well .


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

I've just seen this thread, up for congrats, next time in FITA star!
That 70m score is insane... :wink:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

JovenPadaguan said:


> I've just seen this thread, up for congrats, next time in FITA star!
> That 70m score is insane... :wink:


Congrats guys! Outstanding job!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Looks like the Manitoba Mafia :wink:at work again,,, HUGE CONGRATS!!


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

you guys are GOOD!!!!!


----------



## 2 Dogs (Aug 13, 2005)

You Canadians are really starting to [email protected]!! :darkbeer:



Well Done!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Wow nice shooting Rich! 

Hey do you guys have any pictures of the shoot??


----------

